# Cross Stitching



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I absolutely love completing Cross Stitch kits. So far I've completed one of a Dragon, which looks amazing framed, I was very happy with how it turned out, especially as it was my first big project. Took ages to do.

I've also completed one of a landscape picture of Penzance in Cornwall, that was really good too and I'm 1/3 way through a similar one of Mousehole in Cornwall and have one of St Ives in Cornwall to do too. 

I've also done some smaller kits, a couple of Winnie the Pooh ones and one of a rugby player. 

At the moment I'm trying to finish off one of Frank the tortoise from Creature Comforts as its for a birthday pressie for my Aunt.

Are any of you interested in cross stitching? If so what projects have you done/are doing?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Hiya confused!
I do cross stitch too, it was the best thing to do during the 2ww, keeps brain occupied and distracted! Have done them for about 6 years now, i've done one of a golden lab mum with her 3 golden pups (lifelike) did a black lab one and doing a sheepdog one now, done teddy bears etc for friends babies and that. 
I tend to look for lifelike kits and usually dogs. I get my kits off ebay. Heres the link for the woman i get them off, she has got ome fantastic kits, animals, celebrities etc. Theyre fab. 
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/jannstitch
Just click on visit my shop on the left hand side.*

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

I love cross stitching aswell. I am currently doing a dragon by a castle. Went a bit wrong on the wing   but shall wait till ive completed the rest of it before unpicking as i know it will diss hearten me to have to do it all again.

Others i have done have been small ones like tigger/eeyore. I have done an african dancer which just needs framing. and i have also done to puppy heads which i havent finished as i ran out of colour and havent got round to writing to america for some more  

I find it so relaxing, but it drives DP mad as soon as i start i can sit there all day and nothing round the house gets done  

Nikki xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi!

I love doing cross stitch!  I am totally self-taught, someone bought me a very small kit and I managed to do it and caught the bug!  I am not sure if my way is the right way, but it works for me - and I am too old and set in my ways to change now!   

I am doing one of two horses in a field at the moment.  This is the first kit that I have done, in the past I have bought the pattern and threads separately.  I mainly do them as presents for people, I sent off a photo once of the church that my father goes to and got it made into a pattern, it took 6 months of work every day and every holiday day from work, but I managed to get it finished in time for Christmas (and broke the glass on Christmas Eve putting it into the frame and couldn't stop crying!!  Fortunately got another piece of glass after Christmas!).  I have also done a couple of "father" ones for him.  I suppose I better do one for my mum when I have time!   I also did a Monet poppy fields one and a couple for my ex-husband.  I have done one of a Red Indian that is hanging on my wall and people are a bit unsettled by it because it always looks as if he is looking at you!   

I have a couple of smaller 12x17cm kits that are sitting waiting to be done, also a wedding one (in commemoration of our wedding) and there is a great magazine here that has patterns in every issue (comes out every 2 months) - so I have a lot lined up!

I am the same as you Emma, when I start, I can't stop!  I am well known in my family for being a fidget, so everyone is surprised that I can sit for 8-10 hours and do something like that!  In that way it is also good for dieting - I don't spend all day thinking about food!

Confused, I love Frank!  You will have to post a picture of it when you have finished!

Hope you get the castle sorted out Nikki! 

I was going to do some study this afternoon, but I think I will pick up the needle instead!

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

My partner is in a church choir so I take mine to choir practice and do them whilst he's practicing. I've also taken them to work and done them in my lunch break or even in my car before work... whilst parked in the car park ofcourse!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

C0nfused said:


> My partner is in a church choir so I take mine to choir practice and do them whilst he's practicing. I've also taken them to work and done them in my lunch break or even in my car before work... whilst parked in the car park ofcourse!


I have to have my space, the pattern spread out, all the threads around so I can easily reach them, at the moment it is taking up my whole dining table! When I did the big picture for my dad I took it to work and did some in my lunch hour - every little helps!

Sue


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I tried it and couldn't get the hang of it   I got so angry and frustrated with it 

I can do Tapestry though


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

I used to do a lot of cross stitching but I had a terrible habit of starting and never finishing projects! 

Vick


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Vick said:


> I used to do a lot of cross stitching but I had a terrible habit of starting and never finishing projects!
> 
> Vick


I'm like that too. I have one project of HMS Victory which is 99% finished but I ran out of one colour to finish the backstitching and its been in a box now for ages. Actually I started it before I left my parents home four/five years ago.

I decided that I was not going to buy any more kits until I've finished the ones I have. I had a bookmark which I had started but never finished, so I did that one. Then i had a set of two winnie the pooh kits, one I've completed and the other I've started. But then I went and bought Frank the tortoise...

I've got three small kits unstarted and one of St Ives which I haven't started plus the one of Mousehole on the go so I'm not going to buy ANY more until I've finished at least the Winnie the Pooh one and the Mousehole one.

That ebay site was tempting though. They had one of Bono... so tempting but no money


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I bought a computer programme called "Cross Stitch Pattern 2" - you can scan in your own photos and it makes a pattern for you. I have started a couple of projects with it and not finished, I started one of my stepdaughter and then my husband lost contact with her so it was a bit of a sore subject so I stopped, and I started one of a singer for a friend of mine, who while I was doing it went off the group totally!

I usually use http://www.sewandso.co.uk/ for all my kits.

Sue 

/links


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I've got Cross Stitcher Card and Pattern Creator and I've tried using it, infact I created two kits which I sold on as kits, but I was not very pleased with it. 

I go to Hobbycraft usually to buy kits but theres a shop in Penzance, Cornwall where they design and make their own kits and they are fab. And you get much more for your money.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That sounds like a shop worth visiting, Confused!  

I have never completed a pattern in the Pattern 2 programme, so I can't tell you if it is any better!

The trouble is that there are very few shops that sell cross stitch stuff these days.  I lived in Cambridge and there was nothing, there was a small section in the back of a toy shop in Ely that I could go to, but didn't have that much of a selection.  I used to know a couple of shops when I started, but they all shut down.  My ex-MIL used to bring me back fabric from America because it was cheeper and I had to travel to get it here.

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Its a fantastic shop! The kits are fabulous. The chart is done by hand and they give very detailed instructions and give contact details if you need advice. They even do the first half stitch for you at the proper place so you don't even have to find the centre!! 

I'm quite lucky being so close to Hobbycraft and theres also a few places that sells them in the nearby towns so plenty of choices really but must resitst temptation to visit them because i'd return with another kit and I'm terrible if i get a new kit i have to start it immediately.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I am doing a Marilyn Leavitt-Imblum pattern, started in January and have been doing it most evenings. The frustrating thing is her instructions were not clear and my linen is the size of the pattern, so no border  , but I am too far in to re-do, also, she has only given thread numbers and not stated any amounts and I keep running out, one of the threads I have not been able to get again   

I have done one her's before and had no problems. Anyone done any of these patterns ?

Just hope it looks OK when its done  

I bought a beautiful one off ebay, bargain too as it included the linen and the threads.

Trouble is, once  you get into doing one, you can't put it down and your social life goes out the window


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I love cross stitching and have got my mum hooked as well!!

I have only got 4 finished kits as I tend to have fits of doing then have a break for months.

Here's one of my favourite sellers on ebay http://stores.ebay.co.uk/KIETHS-CORNER_X-Stitch-other-crafts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ2QQftidZ2QQtZkm

I like fun ones the most. I've done a row of funny ducks with the words "If you sprinkle when you tinkle please be neat and wipe the seat" over the top of them.

Also a similar one with a pig and a duck in the bath.

My first one was on printed cloth with the footprints poem on it.

Just started my current project which is a bunch of wild animals all together.

I find hobbycraft very expensive so only buy off ebay now.

I've also got a computer programme called "Cross stitch studio - 2004 edition" which is brilliant. I haven't actually done any using it but have experimented for when I have no more kits to do. (which will be a lifetime I have that many)

Well gonna get back to stitching.

Have fun!!!

Michelle xx

/links


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, Just wondered if anyone you fellow cross stitchers could help me, I've recently pulled out a cross stitch I startd last year sometime to finish it off while in my 2ww but cannot find the pattern for it 

I bought it from Woolworths a couple of years ago but couldn't find them on the website anymore.

It's a *Disney Winnie the Pooh, J44 Pooh and Tigger's Butterflies counted cross stitch*, Does anyone happen to have a spare copy of this pattern hanging around or would anyone be willing to photocopy the pattern to send to me? I'm willing to send a SAE to pay for the postage, I still have everything else for it just not the pattern 

I've even searched the web but it doesn't seem to exist anymore 

Thank you 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry Nicky - I haven't got that one.

Sue


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Nicky ... i'd try ebay, if someones selling one, they may photocopy it for you?

X*


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry Nicki I haven't got that one either.

I had one last year that I'd lost the pattern from so I contacted the makers in america and they sent me one straight away.

Who's it by?

sorry couldn't be more help.

Michelle xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ceri, I checked Ebay Hun, They had Tigger's flowers but not Pooh and Tigger's butterflies 

Michelle ~ Ooh thanks for that it's by Designer stitches, I never noticed that before it's in tiny print  I'll have a search and see if I can find a website for them  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I have just been having anoher search but still can't find the one I need  It's designed by a lady called Debbie Minton but from what I can see on the net her company went into liquidation 

Ahh well, Never mind, I'll just have to go and buy some more cross stitches 

x x x

Scrap that, I have found it  It's here http://www.manchesterstock.com/index.asp?function=DISPLAYPRODUCT&productid=1032 And for that price I may aswel buy the whole kit again, Copy the pattern and then sell the kit on 

It seems that Debbie Minton (Designer stitches ) stock was bought by another company and that stock is now being sold on here....... http://www.manchesterstock.com/index.asp?function=DISPLAYCAT&catid=137 They have popcorn kits aswel as Disney.

Off to `checkout` now, I couldn't resist adding a couple more bits to my basket while there  

Nicky x x x

/links


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats the trouble, you go in for one thing and spot another one at the same time, and you think that it may be gone next time you go in so you'ld better get it now...


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

My new cross stitches arrived this morning, I received an email yesterday to say he couldn't find one of them so has only sent 2 and will check again next week for the other if he still can't find it he will refund my money or could send me a replacement.

It's only the J44 one that started this whole thing off in the first place that he can't find    Typical 

Ahh well at least I have a couple here to keep me occupied for the next week or so 

x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Next week or so  One keeps me busy for months!  You must stitch fast!

Why couldn't it be one of the others that he couldn't find!    Hope you get everything sorted out eventually.

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

My plan of not buying any more cross stitch kits has failed - I walked past a craft shop in town and saw a picture of a kit which I have always wanted to do for my Dad as its of a funny cartoon fisherman. So I went into the shop but they didn't have that one, but they had a bride and groom in the same style so I bought them both! Just started the Bride one! Thought it would be fun to do them and have them as decoration at our reception as everyone knows how much I like cross stitching. 

They are called Squircles.


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

I have been cross stitching for 2 years now, my big sister got me into the habit and she has been stitching for 18 years give or take, perhaps even more.

At the moment I am doing little popcorn and tatty teddy kits for chirstmas presents but my big project that i have on the go is 2 tigers lying in the long grass.  i just finished on with a big lion in the sky over head with two little lions and their mother lyig in the grass underneath.

I used to subscibe to The World of Cross stitiching but found that they repeated their patterns quite a bit, but have kept the ones i liked in a big file.  if i can help anyone with anything I would be more that willing to scan and email a copy of the patterns to them.

I do not have any Winnie the Pooh though (can't stand him).  

Love Gail xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi girls, i would always recommend to photo copy all patterns before doing them. This way you can mark them off but you still have the pattern for future ref for yourself or for someone else.
Also its handy when you come to do your backstitch. Im terrible for not seeing where it is once ive scribbled everything out. Just refer to the original copy

Any other tips out there for cross stitching? would love to hear them

Nikki xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you all cross out the bits that you've done then? I've seen someone else do that and it really confused me. I can see its advantages I guess in not getting lost but I would find that it took up too much time.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

dakota said:


> Hi girls, i would always recommend to photo copy all patterns before doing them. This way you can mark them off but you still have the pattern for future ref for yourself or for someone else.
> 
> Nikki xx


Hi Nikki (and Confused)!

I just tick in pencil on the left (or right) end of the row, then I know I have completed that row.

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I photcopy my pattern. I sart in middle with which ever colour it is then work my way up or down with that colour. I cross out all boxes i stitched so i know ive done it. It makes it easier for counting squares especially if you have to miss 12 then stitch 8. It hurts my eyes as it is   even my line follower gives me a headache    

Sue~ Do you do every colour on that row first before you tick it? My friend does this, but seems time consuming having to change your colour every time. Or maybe she does it completely different to all of us


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

dakota said:


> Sue~ Do you do every colour on that row first before you tick it? My friend does this, but seems time consuming having to change your colour every time. Or maybe she does it completely different to all of us


I change colour more often than that! Like you I start in the middle, choose the first thread, do that stitch and any of that colour that are adjacent to it (usually have a look and plan my "route"! sometimes I can get a lot done). Then onto the next square, select thread colour and do the same with that. When I have finished that row then I tick it. I don't know any other way, I am self-taught!

I usually also look around and see if there are any other places where I can use the colour and then move on to the next square and next colour!

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooo i shall have to try it like that. I pick a colour and do one big patch thats in that colour then work outwards from that colour, picking a different one


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

dakota said:


> Ooo i shall have to try it like that. I pick a colour and do one big patch thats in that colour then work outwards from that colour, picking a different one


But doesn't it use up time having to pick up the pencil after every stitch and crossing it off

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

No as i do one big patch then cross it off. I have a magnifying glass with a line through it so i can see which line im on. i do so many rows then cross them off


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Depending on the size of the kit I usually try and do all of one colour, and only move onto the next when its done. You just have to remember where you've got to cause I dont mark it off on the chart.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats what i try and do but i have to cross it off otherwise i would get lost


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I do it in patches too.  Pick a colour then do all the stitches in the vicinity before changing colour. I cross off as I go too, and photocopying the pattern is definitely a good move as I make such a mess. 

One tip I have read, but hardly followed, is to have several needles each with a different colour, saves finishing off and starting etc. 

My nearsight has gotten worse recently, so instead of a magnifying glass, which I find awkward, I bought some of those over the counter glasses and wear them on the tip of my nose. Works a treat !


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I used to cut the cotton in half to get 2 strands as it was too long. Not realising if you take one strand and fold it in half you dont have to sew over it to hold it in place and its shorter.   me i always have to do things the hard way


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I used to do it years ago particularly when on trains- people also rarely sat beside me- probably thought of being poked!!  I did some paperweights and christmas cards for my parents. I did one of an Alsation (our dog at the time) and one of 4 bears playing with a beach ball that I have up in my bedroom.  I have lots of them undone or unfinished!! Time time time....L xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

dakota said:


> I used to cut the cotton in half to get 2 strands as it was too long. Not realising if you take one strand and fold it in half you dont have to sew over it to hold it in place and its shorter.  me i always have to do things the hard way


I learnt that trick from a cross stitch kit that I've done of Penzance in Cornwall, the charts are all done by hand and its fantastic and they give you step by step instructions and do the first stitch for you.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I think I've sold a completed cross stitch kit!! A friend wants one for a christening present for a boy and she may buy one of the winnie the pooh ones that I've done. So excited!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

JJ1 said:


> I used to do it years ago particularly when on trains- people also rarely sat beside me- probably thought of being poked!! I did some paperweights and christmas cards for my parents. I did one of an Alsation (our dog at the time) and one of 4 bears playing with a beach ball that I have up in my bedroom. I have lots of them undone or unfinished!! Time time time....L xx


I don't understand how you can do that L, when I do cross stitch I have stuff all over the place, pattern, threads, pin cushion, pencil, ruler - I have to lay everything out! At the moment it is taking over my entire dining table (including a couple of chairs!). I don't think there is enough space on a train for me to do it my way!

Did some one-off volunteer work last week and met an American girl who was also helping, and she also does cross stitch and she even used to frame completed cross stitch works for a living! I am keeping hold of her number!!! 

Still working on a horse and foal in a field - on hold at the moment because I have exams in 2 weeks! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

C0nfused said:


> I think I've sold a completed cross stitch kit!! A friend wants one for a christening present for a boy and she may buy one of the winnie the pooh ones that I've done. So excited!


Congratulations!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

C0nfused said:


> I learnt that trick from a cross stitch kit that I've done of Penzance in Cornwall, the charts are all done by hand and its fantastic and they give you step by step instructions and do the first stitch for you.


I had a friend who used to use the whole thread, all 6 strands, she didn't realise that you split it into either 1 or 2 strands!

I think kits like that are a really good idea - I have no idea if I am doing it right, because I am self-taught. I just do what I thought was the easiest for the end result!

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I think its better to do it the way you are comfortable with rather than trying to follow the instructions etc because it doesn't always suit. 

The ones I'm doing atm I started in the middle but started on the black outline and did all of the outline and am now filling in the colours, it was easier for me to do it that way with this specific kit.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I finished two kits that I had on the go and started and finished another one during my two weeks off work. In fact I was so lost when I realised I didn't have a cross stitch thing on the go I started another one of a hippo in a bath! 

Went to find the cross stitch shop in Cornwall that I have got a few kits from (they're really good) but sadly the lady who designed them has died so the shop has closed. There is another shop which is making up the existing kits so you can still get hold of them, but there will not be any new designs. Very sad though.


----------



## Ezme (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi i love cross stitch i have just finished a winnie the pooh birth sampler for a friend it took me abt six months i have also got a cross stitch blanket that i am doing but it sooooooooooo big that is an on going project i think it will take abt 1 yr i am also doing a wedding sampler for dh and myself for a special anniversary or for when we renew our vows. I really only like doing winnie the pooh though i would like to try something different. god bless,Ezme


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I've done a couple of winnie the pooh cross stitch kits and they are nice to do. Sometimes I like to do kits which are a bit of a challenge and other times I just want to do simple cross stitch kits. The Creature Comforts ones are quite nice to do. Maybe worth a look at those if you want to try something different. 

The one I did was of Frank the Tortoise and it was great cause you get two charts, one for the cross stitching and then on the reverse you get the backstitching lines over teh cross stitch chart, so you can do the backstitching but it wasn't so exact that you had to stick to it completely. I did on the outline but on the tortoise shell i just made it up as i thought it should roughly be and it looked fab!


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have recently done a David Tennant one! he's so nice!!
i have done 2 me to you's the Boro Badge for my DP, who now wants it framed. 
some Christening Shoes with Beads and everything and a birth sampler. i am looking for a big one to do now. there is one in a shop near me, is £39 put its of a women it is amazing! i am trying to get DP to buy me it for my birthday! - like that will happen ha ha ha

if anyone woudl like to share some patterns of me to you or any i have just mentioned, pm me with your address and i'll send you a copy!

Caroline
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thought I would post a couple of my piccies:-









Did this one years ago - I am quite fond of him!









This is based on a Monet. Did this one for my dad for Christmas but my darling bro bought him a print of exactly the same picture so I didn't think it was worth giving it to him. 









This is the last one I did - sorry it is a bit wide for the screen!









This is another one I did for my dad. It is one of his village church where my family have worshipped for generations. It took me every night and weekend for over 6 months and every holiday day from work! This is a photo taken of it when it was put in an exhibition at the church.

In a moment of weakness I went on the sewandso website yesterday and ordered:-
http://www.sewandso.co.uk/cgi-bin/find/db.cgi?db=zoom&uid=&Prod_Code=48091&ww=on&do=search_results
http://www.sewandso.co.uk/cgi-bin/find/db.cgi?db=zoom&do=search_results&Prod_Code=46799&ww=1

Hopefully I will get them soon!

Where did you get the pattern of David Tennant from, Caroline??

Sue


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hiya

the lush David Tennant one was in one the cross sticher magazines. it's also on the website.....
i think they still have it on there! he is so lush i had to do one of him! they look amazing! i have found a lady one i am going to do. DP is going to buy it for my birthday....how sweet! he doesn't know the price yet      

Caroline

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Googled and found it - thanks Caroline!!! here is the link if anyone else in interested! 

http://www.crossstitchermagazine.co.uk/page/crossstitch?entry=did_you_miss_david_tennant

At the moment I am doing a group of penguins out of one of the cross stitch magazines here in NL.

Sue


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry i don't know how to add links or anything.....

aww.....i'm doing a wordsworth one....
really good words on it!

i'll have to tell you the words, i'll write them down tonight, it really makes you think!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow WraakGoblin, those photos look amazing. Much better than the ones I do. 

I've never done anything that complicated! At the moment I'm working on a suprise for someone and also one of a hippo in a bath. Have bought some mini christmas ones for christmas cards too which i'll have to start soon if I'm going to get them all done. 

I promised myself i wasn't going to buy any more kits until I finished the ones that I have got (but broke that rule when hobbycraft put a 25% off cross stitch kits offer on!!)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

C0nfused said:


> I promised myself i wasn't going to buy any more kits until I finished the ones that I have got (but broke that rule when hobbycraft put a 25% off cross stitch kits offer on!!)


Difficult promise for me to keep as well!!!!

Got angry yesterday, went to get some threads that I needed from the cross stitch shop - one was closed because the road was dug up and no customers could get to it and the other one is closed on Mondays!!!!!!    So I am still without my threads!

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh no!! That must have been really annoying.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes it was, C0nfused!  I went back yesterday before I went to a meeting with my new employees, I got there at 9:45 but it didn't open until 10am!!!!  What sort of shop is closed all monday and then doesn't open the rest of the week until 10am!  Anyway, I couldn't wait as I would have missed my bus, so I went back later.  They don't sell DMC threads but a different brand, so I had to use their chart, look up the DMC thread, look which of the other brand threads I needed, find the thread on the rotating thingie, then write all the "other" numbers on my list because when I got home I would have no idea what was what!  Hope the other shop opens again soon - none of this kerfuffle!!

Now I can start stitching my penguin!  As soon as DH goes to work I will start on it, do a whole day binge!


Sue


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't remember those words now!
something like.....when everything isn't going right, stay calm and i'm sure everything will turn out alright......it's something like that! wordsworth is so cute.
there is one with him on and it says 'choclate doesn't agree with me it brings me out in brown blotches! so cute!

i need a new one to do! i have just signed up to needlecraft and going to buy a few items! thing is have to do it through the post and on potal order as don't ahve a cheque book (don't like them) or a credit card (don't like them either)!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello all!

In my Dutch cross stitch magazine this month there is a pattern of Guan Yin who is the Chinese Goddess of fertility.










If anyone wants a copy, I can photocopy it and put it in the post to them (unfortunately my scanner isn't big enough to download it and send it by e-mail!!), just drop me a PM with your address and I will send it!

You never know, the goddess might help us!

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I've just finished a cross stitch kit of a childrens picture called 'Storytime'. A picture of it is in the gallery if anyone wants to see it. Now on to the next project... A hippo in a bath rofl!

What is everyone else working on at the moment?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am still "working" on the Chinese goddess!  When I say "working", it is still on my dining room table, but I haven't touched it for months!  I am either on here, studying, housework, shopping, etc etc.  I just don't seem to have the time to do it.  

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry to gatecrash  

ive just took up cross stitching again after giving away all my gear a few years ago  

ive promised my mum i'd do her a bagpuss picture but cant find one anywhere   
has anybody got a chart they could scan and email me? pweeeeeeeze  

ive tried using the websites that convert pics for you but they dont seem to work very well (converts a simple bagpuss into 200 different coloured threads?)

thanks in advance, maz xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Maz, I don't have a bagpuss cross stitch, sorry.

I have Jane Greenoff's Cross Stitch Pattern Creator 2, I haven't used it much but I know that you can use any picture and set how many colours you want to use.

Sue


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sue ... can i ask where you got that from please hun? are they any good


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh blimey, Wispa - I bought it YEARS ago, I can't even remember where! Found this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jane-Greenoffs-CrossStitch-Pattern-Creator/dp/B00005AC4N

To be honest, I haven't finished a project using it. I did start to do one of my DH's daughter for his ex wife (oh, that sounds bad, doesn't it!) but we fell out and I didn't finish it. Now DH doesn't see his daughter I didn't see much point of carrying on with it.

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for that Sue, youre a star hun  Loving the pics of your cross sitching, the detail is fab.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

maz1980 said:


> sorry to gatecrash
> 
> ive just took up cross stitching again after giving away all my gear a few years ago
> 
> ...


See http://cgi.ebay.ie/BAGPUSS-AND-FRIENDS-CROSS-STITCH-CHART_W0QQitemZ280300065481QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Crafts_CrossStitch_RL?hash=item28030 for a kit.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

ladies, hope you don't mind another gate crasher  

I'm a novice cross stitcher, so much so I haven't even started yet  

I have been talking for a few months about how I would like to start and DH, bless him, bought me a kit by some company called Vervaco! It is off an adult and baby elephant (my fave animal).  Although I'm chuffed to pieces it is a tad on the large side for a novice and lord alone knows how long it is going to take me to finish it.

I am now going to ask a really daft question so i apologise in advance. What is a back stitch and when do i use it?  Told you it was daft.  The guide in the kit only appears to show the pattern for the actual cross stitches but not back stitches!

Thank you in advance

x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

WendyD said:


> ladies, hope you don't mind another gate crasher
> 
> I'm a novice cross stitcher, so much so I haven't even started yet
> 
> ...


Backstitching is done last and is the outlining of things and makes the picture 'come alive' from just being a mass of different coloured crosses. Does the pattern show lines over it?? I'd be very suprised if it doesn't??

Backstitching is very easy to do but it does take a lot of time (if you're anything like me it probably takes me half the time again that its taken me to do the cross stitching for me to do the backstitching, but thats because its not my favourite bit! Although the results are fab when its done!

If you want me to send you some tips on how to start and stuff let me know and I'll PM them to you.

It does sound like quite a difficult kit for you to start on. I would recommend getting some aida fabric and threads and just having a play at the different stitches and stuff before starting on it. I'm sure you will do a great job and don't forget to keep us posted on your progress with it, and if you've got any questions, please do ask!

Good luck!

Jen x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jen

Thank you for getting back to me.

The pattern is a grid with lots of different symbols on to represent the different colours, I can't see any lines though it may become clearer once the colours are done.  I'm highlighting the grid when I've done some stitches so it might show then.

I think you're right and I should start on a smaller kit first, have read back on here and seen the post about Hobbycraft, there is a store fairly near where I live so I will go check that out.

If you would pm me some tips I would be very grateful

Thank you very much 

Wendy
x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi, can i join you.
I love cross stitch. Started them about 13 years ago  for something to do as  i stopped smoking.

I do alot of winnie the pooh ones, started them to put up in the babies nursery. No baby yet but abourt 15 cross stitches   

Started a me to you wedding one that i wanted to finish before our wedding. 
We got married nearly 3 years ago.

Its not big but its quite hard. Its got about 6 shades of grey,
Any tips on how to complete it, have completely lost where i am on it and don't want to un pick any??

Would like to do a rug, ready for nursery    
Did one for my brother and sisters babies nurseries but the shop i brought them from has since shut

thanks for any tips/advice

nicola x xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi nicola1x

Ofcourse you can join us.. 

Sound's like you've been busy. I love Winnie The Pooh kits too. I did one for a friend. 

I've also made a latch hook rug thing, a Winnie The Pooh and Eeyore one. It was great fun to make.

Not sure on how you could pick up from where you left it, just finding a bit you can identify with on the pattern and counting i guess.

Jen x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Jen
You got any idea where i can get a rug from, have seen them on line a bit but they are quite pricy.
Do you know any reasonable sites??

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

nicola1x said:


> Hi Jen
> You got any idea where i can get a rug from, have seen them on line a bit but they are quite pricy.
> Do you know any reasonable sites??
> 
> ...


Argos sell them I think.. or hobby craft.


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello all,
Have just found this thread (haha no pun intended) which seems to be made for me. I have done cross stitch on and off for years but am stitching in earnest to take my mind off my first ever IVF cycle. Has anyone else discovered Michael Powells cross stitch kits (www.michaelpowellart.co.uk) he is an artist in Cardiff and the kits have the advantage of not being too twee.
Janet


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi All,

I wonder if anyone out there can help  

I'm trying to find a 60th wedding anniversary cross stitch kit (not the cards) but cant seem to find one anywhere 

Thanks in advance  

Coz


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Coz www.sewandso.co.uk hi. have tried to put a link in. have just done a quick search on anniversary and they have sonme there. Didn't see any with 60 on but they did have 40 and 50 so could you jud=st change the number. didn't look throught them all though so mught have some 60 ones.

Have finally finished my wedding sampler. It inspired me to do it by finding this thread. Thanks.
Have now started on some piglet ones i ordered from the site above

take care

nicola


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Just checked and my link works       So chuffed, 1st time i done one.  I really do need to get out more


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I wish I had more time to do my cross stitch - I had to pack it away because it sat there for ages without me working on it!  

Sue


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Sue, bless ya. You always on the go?
I have had more time as have been off work after my op. Am back next week though so probably won't get much done.
However, if its quite at work i take it with me sometimes  

take care


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am usually on here or on ********!  I am also doing a Dutch course and a book keeping course!

Sue


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

you are a busy little bee aren't ya sue


----------

